# please help- what did i just do? :(



## Stabe (Jan 3, 2009)

I was looking at an online guide for ocing the cpu, and i felt like giving it a shot for like .1 ghz just for kicks before my new cooler arrived. I went into the bios, and under cpu multiplyer i increased it the least it would allow. Saved and exited and now the computer starts and everyrhing seems to be on but nothing is on the screen at. all... im scared out of my. mind please help.im typing this from my phone


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Clear your cmos.
You don't want to change the multi, but the bus.
Read the sticky.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

As grim has said, you dont want to change the multiplier, just the FSB.

Burrell


----------

